# When a billionaire hires a lawyer...



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Boom! Mic drop! Literally, lol. Lesson = never try to make a weak ass biased argument against a seriously world class trial attorney. Watch until the very end, lol...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Her point of view is pretty telling...

A little bit of cheating is okay....right?


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Robie said:


> A little bit of cheating is okay....right?


So long as it was against the bad orange man, yes... (apparently)

Ends justify the means! Which of course is how these people who helped steal the election sleep at night.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They lie a little bit, they cheat a little bit, they take your money just a little bit, they take your rights just a smidge for the greater good, they take your privacy just a tiny bit for your own good, they control what you see and hear just the tiniest little bit so that you may hear their truth. After decades of a little bit of this and a little bit of that they own your soul. Don't think this tactic wasn't the freakin plan all along.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The newscaster has a “concerned mom” look plastered on her face, and then tries to “tsk, tsk “the lawyer. She has practiced a look that is a mere appearance of concern. And that is all that is needed to sucker leftist boobs.

She assiduously makes things clear to her viewers; so who are her viewers, and are they morons? 

Do they habitually need to be told what just happened? 

The lawyer doesn’t care, and he is in contempt of her and her audience . I like that guy.

PS: if the opposition consists of lightweights like her, then we will win. She is a clown.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> They lie a little bit, they cheat a little bit, they take your money just a little bit.


Gee, Prepared One, you don't have to sling mud at my "family" simply because they steal a little bit. Oh, wait, you were talking about the government. Sorry to interrupt, it's just that when you tell something about thieves and ne'er-do-wells I cannot help but think of my cousins.

If it matters, the local "government" makes more money than my cousins...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I may be a bit biased . . . but there is a "look" on her face . . . (I watched the whole video) . . . that basically said that everyone disagreeing with her is a moron . . . has no right to even speak . . . much less, disagree with her morally and intellectually superior position.

I dated a couple women like her in my way back younger days . . . and was always so happy that I saw the handwriting on the wall quick enough to find an exit door . . . and I took the door.

She's probably slept with . . . is sleeping with . . . or flirts enough with her higher ups that she can continue . . . . 

We need a couple dozen more Dave Brinkley . . . and Chet Huntley people.

G'nite David . . . G'nite Chet.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Fun article about the trial and lawyer.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/its-always-sunny-in-philadelphia


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Fun article about the trial and lawyer.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/its-always-sunny-in-philadelphia


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> I may be a bit biased . . . but there is a "look" on her face . . . (I watched the whole video) . . . that basically said that everyone disagreeing with her is a moron . . . has no right to even speak . . . much less, disagree with her morally and intellectually superior position.
> 
> I dated a couple women like her in my way back younger days . . . and was always so happy that I saw the handwriting on the wall quick enough to find an exit door . . . and I took the door.
> 
> ...


A good rogering might be good for her. She probably lays with soyboys that ask consenting questions before they touch her bra strap and need to be held after coitus.


----------

